# Friday Pics



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

My brother and I sent the ladies out with Capt. Mullet for a Mother's Day trip!
































This one is just because.









Mike - sent via Tapatalk.


----------



## Raynorshine (May 18, 2012)

Nice Boat!!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

My poor dove stool....








Caught a good one yesterday....relaxing on my poor dove stool....


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

fish pics!


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

A couple of weeks ago I flipped my beloved 4Runner on BLTWY 8 Thank God and a seat belt, I walked away without a scratch. Just got a new Tundra. The little dog is smiling because he got in lots of kisses while my hands were occupied putting on the nerf bars.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

My mom has a few pecan trees that didn't come back this year so I picked up this up to teach our oldest a summer lesson on hard work, resourcefulness, economics, and dedication.









I passed this guy after Ike and use it as an example on how getting the word out is going to be tough yet delivery is everything..


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

fin&feather said:


> My mom has a few pecan trees that didn't come back this year so I picked up this up to teach our oldest a summer lesson on hard work, resourcefulness, economics, and how dedication.
> 
> View attachment 489403
> 
> ...


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Caught by a friend of a friend...30"


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Had to float it and drag it across a shallow spot. 
Next day went kayaking. 
My son said the smurfs must live close by.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Raynorshine said:


> Nice Boat!!


Yes...That is a pretty green boat!  I kinda have an idea where Capt Mullet has been fishing, but I'll never tell. :ac550:


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

I saw him out Sunday...


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

3 from Cold Pass


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Friday funny


















































Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

One of those OH SH!T moments.


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Caution!!! Just sayin, all these pics started from the words "Hey its FRIDAY!!" and ftr we had no idea a spike with a red collar could stand up and throw punches like that....


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Happy Memorial Day

-Nick


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Dinner I made for the crew at the FD earlier this week.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

*Big Red*

Tater's first Bull Red. He was very excited, as were we! He caught a limit of reds, and a flounder on artificial. Was a good weekend for the boy!


----------



## MrsFish (Nov 18, 2009)

Cruised to Alaska last week....tons if pictures taken so here a just a few..
1. Totems in Stanley Park, Vancouver
2. Bald Eagle in Juneau
3. Sea lions and scenery
4. Glacier calving
5. College Fjord


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

Another day at work


----------



## CulturedHick (Jun 11, 2011)

Stephanie at the TDC waiting for the bite.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

The day finally came. Still sinking in!


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

cool pics Soap! i am moving my brother to Lubbock next weekend to start school there, he is excited.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

fin&feather said:


> My mom has a few pecan trees that didn't come back this year so I picked up this up to teach our oldest a summer lesson on hard work, resourcefulness, economics, and dedication.


Awesome.

... if only we could teach ALL kids the same.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

FireEater said:


> Dinner I made for the crew at the FD earlier this week.


I know i've been late - what time is lunch again?!


----------



## jrog22 (Aug 25, 2005)

Only in Houston


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

bear hide said:


> A couple of weeks ago I flipped my beloved 4Runner on BLTWY 8 Thank God and a seat belt, I walked away without a scratch. Just got a new Tundra. The little dog is smiling because he got in lots of kisses while my hands were occupied putting on the nerf bars.


Glad you're OK my friend. I trust you got a new "I'm Proud of My Eagle Scout" bumper sticker for the Tundra. I've got an extra if ya need it.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Brooke sacked out with her kitten

My wife found this arrowhead last week behind our house. Our family has owned this place since 1970 and, to my knowledge, no one has ever found one here. Lots in the area, but we've never really looked for any. That'll change.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice pics everyone. Lets try and get 100!

Funny pics
Carbonating Root beer with dry ice.. Fun stuff!


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

Georgia Aquarium


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

Sunset in Biloxi, Ms.


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

Disc Golf by the beach...


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

Thank You to all that has/is going to serve.


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Few birds in Argentina.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I made g-town surf cam last week.


----------



## Igofish (Apr 18, 2010)

A few Hummers in matagorda last year. Even had a white one


----------



## Jus corey (Oct 14, 2005)

Jr becoming a lil more brave everyday.


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

*Pics*

Here is one of our little one hitting on an older woman


----------



## bigsplash (Jun 15, 2006)

*Great Pics!*

just a few from Perth to share...


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

The Old Coupland Inn & Dancehall (former saloon & brothel)

Looks legit. haha

Almost party time :cheers:


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

*Bailey's first ride in Pawpaw's boat*

my three year old, Bailey

Bailey and Pawpaw

Bailey and I


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

A few from way south of Fourchon


----------



## Parafirediesel (Oct 9, 2009)

On Fayette, and 8months ago yesterday I was blessed with my first little one


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

My 83 year old daddy still love's to get out of the boat and chase em


epic Monday


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

HAPPY FRIDAY!!
Just flippin ghrough some pics before i turn in my lap top for the summer!
:brew:


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Nwilkins said:


> My 83 year old daddy still love's to get out of the boat and chase em
> 
> epic Monday


Thats awesome!


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

*My Graduate!*

My oldest graduated this morning


----------



## toyotapilot (Jun 11, 2004)

I was in Atlanta for RAPID and managed to swing a visit to the Georgia Aquarium, I think I will have to go back. (I see I am not the only one that has been too...)


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

A few pix of Jason Cassidy and Wade Bowen from last Saturday at the Baytown Youth Fair grounds.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> The Old Coupland Inn & Dancehall (former saloon & brothel)
> 
> Looks legit. haha
> 
> Almost party time :cheers:


My wife and I spent the night there when she was in a music video that Pat Green shot there


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Lunchtime*

Finished up Mango weekend with a Fajita Mango Salsa Deesh. Klever likes em too..

Well got some Feech with my Daughter earlier this week. She caught most of the Feech as usual and her philosophy regarding feeching got my Mojo back on track after she limited out..lol.. Traditional Pasta Salad served on board.

Blue Corn Crusted Trout w/ Roasted Corn Succotash topped with a Lime Beurre Blanc sauce

flourless Cheeken Parm

First whack at Sushi.. Fresh Tuna and Crab claws and some sauces..

Most of these were non waiste busters.....:dance:


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks for posting Captain Dave! I'm starving and now I'm drooling too.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

good pictures!

hog i got last weekend


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

damnit dave. I havent eaten yet.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

.


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

Another pic. from the Ga. Aquarium.


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

wisslbritches said:


> Glad you're OK my friend. I trust you got a new "I'm Proud of My Eagle Scout" bumper sticker for the Tundra. I've got an extra if ya need it.


Thanks I am definitely going to put one on the bumper!


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

My Grand daughter Emma's first real bath! My wife says this picture reminds her about what I looked like on our wedding day as she came down the isle in the church! LOL!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

There are some fantastic pics here folks. Good job !!


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

hunting rats in the back yard


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

Few from vacation a couple weeks ago


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

a few more from the ruins at coba


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Last tuesday


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

I have nothing to add this week other than a rooster hanging out at the car wash . . . wg


----------



## frankt667 (Dec 7, 2009)

*heres a few*

Mud bugs
dang rays
dinner
somebody sleepin!
south tejas 10 pt
race for the roses!

be safe out there johnny law trying to poke your arm and suck out your blood this weekend!


----------



## tremman78 (Jul 1, 2011)

mansfield








magnolia beach


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Wax on










Wax off










Pearland town center.....cookies










First year service star for my boy


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

tremman78 said:


> mansfield
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wish I was at Mansfield, Love that place.:brew:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

4 stroke RC plane I'm building.


----------



## Tarr Balls (Feb 10, 2010)

SPI last week

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Sure wish this guy would bring in some friends to help with the squirrel problem.










I have no idea what the brown blur is................any guesses?


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

$500 doesn't go that far.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Hullahopper said:


> My Grand daughter Emma's first real bath! My wife says this picture reminds her about what I looked like on our wedding day as she came down the isle in the church! LOL!


i'd green ya, but must spread. that pic is *priceless*. this is however, good training for future wading. she'll be glad you got her started early.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Whiskey Girl said:


> I have nothing to add this week other than a rooster hanging out at the car wash . . . wg


did you grill it?:rotfl:


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

My youngest just graduated.... Now ATM bound!







Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I am a little late with the pictures. I am in Australia its hard to keep up with the time in the US.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Great pics this week...


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

carryyourbooks said:


> i'd green ya, but must spread. that pic is *priceless*. this is however, good training for future wading. she'll be glad you got her started early.


That is an awesome pic!....got'm some green for both of us.

Great pics 2Coolers!


----------

